# Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?



## Pagz (11. Oktober 2010)

*Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Hi PCGHX Mausprofis,
Da meine alte Lachesis den Geist augegeben hat und ich deswegen Geld vom Händler bekommen habe, suche ich jetzt eine neue Maus.
Mein Problem: Ich bin Linkshänder^^
Also, kennst irgentjemand eine Gamingmaus, die für Linkshänder ngebaut wird, oder zumindest geeignet ist?
Preislich sollte sie sich so zwischen 40-65€ bewegen.
Unter Umständen auch 10-20€ mehr, aber dann muss es mich schon überzeugen
Natürlich sollte sie auch aktuelle Technik haben, also >3600Dpi usw...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## pcfreak26 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Schau dir mal die an, ist für beide Hände geignet:

MAUS Logitech RX1000 Laser refresh

Kostet im Schnitt 11-15€

entspricht aber leider nicht deinen Kriterien


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Razer » Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn Left Hand Edtion 3500 dpi

Wie wäre es mit sowas?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Ich hab gehört es kommt eine verbesserte Lachesis. Vllt. wäre diese ja was für dich. 

Oder eben die Razer Mamba. Die hab ich auch. Find das Teil echt genial.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Die Mamba für einen Linkshänder?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Klar... Ich bin auch Linkshänder. Hab damit kein Problem.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Er hat aber auch nach einer Maus gefragt die extra für Linkshänder gebaut wird. Die Mamba wird da wohl so gut in der linken Hand liegen wie ein Ziegelstein.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Stimmt doch gar nicht. Die liegt echt gut in der Hand. Nebenbei hab ich auch noch eine Lachesis. 
Ich bin schon immer Linkshänder gewesen und spiele nur auf Razer-Mäusen.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Schon. Die Lachesis ist aber auch eine symmetrische Maus. Die Mamba ist eine ergonomische für Rechtshänder.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Da hast du schon recht, aber ich hab dennoch keine Probleme mit der Mamba. Weder beim zocken noch unter Windows.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Ich würde ja wenn die DeathAdder Left-Hand-Edition empfehlen wenn er eine Maus sucht die für Linkshänder gebaut wird. Auch weil der Sensor um einiges besser ist als der Twin - Eye der bei Lachesis, Mamba und Co verbaut wird.


----------



## Pagz (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*



> Auch weil der Sensor um einiges besser ist als der Twin - Eye der bei Lachesis, Mamba und Co verbaut wird.


hab von Sensoren ziemlich wenig Ahnung, allerdings kommt mir der von Lachesis, Mamba etc.. dann von den technischen Daten her schon besser vor.


> Schon. Die Lachesis ist aber auch eine symmetrische Maus. Die Mamba ist eine ergonomische für Rechtshänder.


Ich brauch nicht unbedingt eine nur für Linkshänder Maus, vor allem da es davon allen Anschein nach nur eine gibt


> Ich hab gehört es kommt eine verbesserte Lachesis. Vllt. wäre diese ja was für dich.


Jop, ist derzeit meine erste Wahl


> Oder eben die Razer Mamba. Die hab ich auch. Find das Teil echt genial.


Leider habe ich oft schlechtes über die Mamba gehört, und da der Preis eh an der Grenze liegt, bin ich bei der Mamba noch ein bisschen skeptisch


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Der Sensor der Lachesis, Mamba, Imperator und Co ist der Phillips Twin - Eye. Der ist nicht wirklich gut. Der Sensor der neuen DeathAdder ist da besser. Kommt ja nicht nur auf die CPI an. 5600 CPI braucht eh kein Mensch. Wenn es was mit Laser sein soll, dann besser eine Maus mit dem Avago 9500. Das ist momentan der beste Lasersensor.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-review-steelseries-xai-inkl-xai-vs-kone.html

schau dir mal die Xai an ist auch eine Symetrische maus 
sprich für links und rechts händer geeignet und hat sogar auf beiden seiten daumen tasten


----------



## Pagz (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

mh die sieht interessant aus, besonders der Display. Was mir wichtig ist, ist halt, dass man im SPiel die DPI Zahl verändern kann, ohne auf den Desktop/Treiber zu müssen.
Hat sonst wer Erfahrungen mit der Maus? Besonders mit Display?


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Bei der Xai kann man 2 CPI Settings einstellen und diese mit der Taste hinter dem Mausrad umstellen. Das Display ist dazu da um die Maus einzustellen. Die Maus hat keinen Treiber sondern nur eine Konfigurationssoftware. Man kann aber auch alles direkt an der Maus einstellen was an Features verbaut ist. Hab die Maus selber seid Release und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Pagz (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

So, da ich wegen meiner letzten Lachesis etwas abgeneigt zu Razer stehe, habe ich mir mal die Steelseries Xai bestellt.
Hoffe sie kommt bald, werde dann natürlich mal ein kurzes Review hier schreiben!
Also ein dickes Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben, hier ein Keks für euch :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Danke für den Keks 

Viel Spass mit deiner neuen Maus 

MfG


----------



## starkiller14 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, habe mich dann für eine Razer DeathAdder Left hand edition entschieden. Die ist wirklich gut!Hier eine gute Übersichtsseite: Die beste Linkshänder Maus - Linkshänder Maus


----------



## gh0st76 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*



starkiller14 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, habe mich dann für eine Razer DeathAdder Left hand edition entschieden. Die ist wirklich gut!Hier eine gute Übersichtsseite: Die beste Linkshänder Maus - Linkshänder Maus


 
Dir ist aber schon klar das der Thread alt ist und der Ersteller schon eine neue Maus hat?


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Linkshändermaus?*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das der Thread alt ist und der Ersteller schon eine neue Maus hat?


 
Dazu kommt, das Threadleichen ausbuddeln nicht gerne gesehen wird!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

